# 91 R32 GTR N1



## 32nitro (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, This is my first post & I'm hoping someone maybe able to help me. I suspect my GTR is one of the 228 limited addition 91 GTR N1's produced. The paint job is factory white inside & out, the car has no rear wiper & no ABS and has the Nissmo body kit along with the front bonnet lip. Does anyone no if the N1's had anything different on the chassis numbers to identify them? I know the engine blocks were U24's but have yet to find anything to identify the chassis. Thanks


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi mate,

What's your chassis number???


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123252-should-nismo-r32-gtr-say-nismo-log-book.html


----------



## 32nitro (Nov 5, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What's your chassis number???


I have the car in storage. I will get the chassis number in the next few days and get back to you. Thanks


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Just asking as it could be a Nismo version too.

Think there is also a thread somewhere around here how to identify a genuine N1. In case of doubt just do a search and you will be surprised how much info you'll find on here


----------

